# [C#] multiline Textbox - an ende scollen



## Alexander Schuc (24. September 2002)

Seid gegrüßt,..

ich hab mir jetzt mal wieder ein schönes Programmchen in C# geschrieben und verwende in diesem ein multiline-Textböxchen als Status-Log-kannstnennenwieduwillst-Bereich ..

In diesen wird ab und an unten ein Text angefügt, wenn dies geschieht 'scollt' die TextBox automatisch nach oben.. Dies ist mir allerdings nicht ganz recht,
und deswegen frage ich euch ob es eine Funktion gibt, bzw. ob man es auf irgendeine Weise hinbekommt, das die TextBox automatisch immer ganz nach unten scrollt, sodass ich immer das aktuellste lesen kann..

Geben sollte soetwas sicherlich.. nur finde ich es gerade nicht heraus...

Bin für jeden Hinweis, sei es auch nur ein Link zu einer speziellen Site, dankbar .. =)


mfg,
euer Wieselrimchen


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. September 2002)

ist nur eine vermutung, aber du könntest immer wenn eine zeile angefügt wird, die letzte zeile markieren oder den cursor dahinsetzen. dann sollte die textbox von alleine dahinspringen.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (24. September 2002)

dank dir für diese Idee.. habs auch so probiert.. kam nicht weit.. scheiterte schonmal am markieren der letzen Zeile..

hab dann eine andere Methode der TextBox entdeckt
.AppendText()
auch gleich probiert.. und siehe da.. was macht diese nette Methode .. sie hängt den Text an und scrollt mit.. =)


//Edit:
hm.. doch nicht.. wenn Text durch das klicken eines Buttons - sprich dessen EventHanlder - hinzugefügt wird, scrollt er mit..

wenn aber durch einen andern eventhandler dies geschieht springt er an an den Anfang .. 
mal weitersuchen/probieren etc.

//Edit 2:
hat schon gepasst diese Methode.. funktioniert genau so wie gewollt,.. hab nur vergessen an einer bestimmten Stelle es umzuschreiben.. =)


----------

